# 870'S ARE ANYGOOD



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a chance at buying a 870 pump 12 gauge are these a good choice
for a shotgun any input would help thanks :sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I would have to say it is the best shotgun available for the price. It is probably one of the most popular shotguns, seems like almost everyone owns one.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

They are probably the most reliable/ most widely used shotgun out there. You can beat the **** out of them and not worry about it. I would buy it if i were you. I have a Benelli, and am going to get a 870 for a back up.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks guys I will pick it up I am paying 345 canadian for it .I really can't
beat the price. :sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

870'S ARE GREAT. I LIKE CAPS TOO.


----------



## nipper (Mar 30, 2004)

Years ago they had some problems with the steel in the barrel. After a law suet or two the problem got fixed. I sell guns for Gander Mt. By far it is our #1 selling shot gun for the price.I still have mine from 10 years ago ,my son will get it some day. The price is right ---Nipper


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

how much is an 870?


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I love my 870, but I'm left-handed, they don't make a 3.5 inch for lefties. Get a Wingmaster if you can, they are superior to the Express. 870's are very easy to break down and clean. But, if you use it constantly for 20 years or so, you might wear it out. But... most other guns will wear out twice as fast.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

its a pump, why would you need it in in a left handed version?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

if my 870 holds up half as well as all my other remingtons and my relatives remingtons that were under constant abuse and use, that some were purchased more than 35 years ago, and are still being used, it will out live those guns, because i baby mine maintence wise


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

MT, in a right handed gun, the shells are ejected out of the right side of the chamber, away from your face. On a left handed gun, the shells are ejected out of the left side of the gun, once again, away from your face.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

im left handed and i've never had any problems with the right side ejects on 870's


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah alot of guys shoot them with no problem, a couple of my buddies do. I have heard shooters complain about powder in there faces though.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

I've got an 870x-press that I've pounded to death and it still keeps on shooting as good as new!The barrel is getting a little loose in the reciever tho;anyone else experience this problem?I tighten it down with a pliers and it stays that way untill I tear it down to clean it up again.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm left-handed and used to shoot right-handed guns all the time. Right-sided ejection never caused a problem. Never gave it a second thought. Still have an SP-10 that's right-handed with a left-handed safety. Nice gun. But, one day I was shooting my Ithaca Mag-10, which had seen quite a bit of use. All of a sudden, friggin' gunpowder toasted my eyelid bigtime. I traded that mother in on a BPS 3.5 inch 12 ga., which I like a lot. I wouldn't worry too much about it, but, you never know..........


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

your 870 will turn out to be your best friend. If you buy this shotgun you will not get another. Simply because it will feel like you are cheating on your shotgun. I've had one for 16 years, used it extensively every season, mud, water, minus 15 and never had a problem. :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

it is probably the most reliable pump gun out there. you wont regret it


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a 870 super mag. It is one of the most reliable guns I own. mine is black synthetic and it will kick the hell out of ya when you shoot 3 1/2" reloads. (I reload them a little hot) I have never had it serviced professionally, I clean it after i use it and it is like the Timex commercial keeps on ticking!

Have a good one!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't know too many people that don't STILL have an 870 somewhere. I bring mine with me on every hunt incase my autoloader fails me or the conditions warrent having that reliable pump. A good friend (hunting partner) used to give me hell about bringing 2 guns with. He always says, go with an O/U and you don't need to worry about jamming and o-ring problems. Well, last winter while walking a large cattail slough, his $2000 Browning wouldn't fire! He tried everything..........including pulling the trigger with 2 hands and it wouldn't budge.

I say if you have an 870, throw it in the truck just incase!


----------



## justducky (Sep 17, 2004)

Well, my experience with my old 870 bought in 1971 WAS about the same as the other replies here, but when steel shot came along, the gun became worthless. The fixed choke (MOD ) shot a donut pattern- all the pellets around the outside and none in the middle. So, I bought a new barrel for it with screw - in Remchokes. Big mistake.The new barrel cost more than the original gun, and DAYS worth of patterning revealed that only the I.C. tube was useable, no matter what steel shot ammo was tried.Even worse, the new barrel shoots low and 3 feet to the left at 30 yards. So, I bit the bullet, spent some cash on a Winchester Supreme O/U. No problems now! The Supreme patterns steel shot just fine, with the I.C. tube giving a modified pattern with steel, and the MOD tube giving a full choke pattern with steel. AND, it shoots where it is pointed and can be shot wearing gloves, unlike the 870 which snagged spent shells on the pinky finger , thus jamming the pump action. The old 870 had its day as a decent gun, but now sits in the closet.


----------

